# Opera drinking game



## Sieglinde (Oct 25, 2009)

*Drink when:*


someone tells you the backstory
twice if you already heard all of that from someone else
3 times if you literally just saw all of that yesterday
someone takes their sweet time to die (theory: nearly all opera characters max their constitution and make wisdom their dump stat)
twice if they actually bleed after being stabbed/shot
*stands up for last few moments of death scene for a more dramatic fall*
soprano inexplicably prefers tenor over much hotter baritone
mezzo in pants sexier than any actual man
"be mine or the tenor dies"
villain gets better music than hero
the warning of Mezzo Best Friend or Reasonable Bass is ignored
someone goes mad
twice if not a soprano
mezzo in pants disguised as girl again
a soprano survives in a tragic opera (you probably won't get drunk with this)
the tenor is actually a jerk but everyone ignores that
bass is depressed and sings a sad aria about it
a tenor and/or a baritone approaches any situation the Leeroy Jenkins way
tenor's solution to a problem is killing himself and singing for 5-10-15 more minutes
mezzo is a witch yet again
tenor does not find it suspicious when a shady bass (or bass-baritone) offers him everything he could wish for
baritone realizes he done fvcked up but usually Too Late
just drink if baritone is a good guy for once
and when he inevitably dies for being good

*
Singer-specific drinking:*


when you are just chilling watching a random Don Carlo and suddenly, Nobody Expects Eric Halfvarson!
Jonas Kaufmann somehow ends up bleeding all over the place and suffering elegantly on the floor Yet Again
Thomas Hampson flirts with a tenor no matter what opera it is
Piero Cappuccilli has something akin to the Dramatic Chipmunk reaction to any Dramatic Event/Reveal
Ludovic Tézier has more air reserves than humanly possible


Feel free to add more!


----------

